# GRILLED OKRA



## gary s (Nov 6, 2016)

Grilled Okra

For Those of you who like Okra and have never tried it grilled you don't know what you have been missing.

We Love Grilled Veggies and Okra is right at the top. Simple, Simple, Simple.

Take you Okra and give it a good rinsing, pat it dry, toss it in some EVOO and sprinkle with you favorite seasoning (I usually use SPOG) 

Throw them on the grill, turn them several times and when they start to get a little color they are done. It doesn't take long at all. Experiment a little see how done you like em and try different seasoning I have used my BBQ rub and it's great.

That's it couldn't be easier,

Here are a few pics













IMG_20160923_170430_778.jpg



__ gary s
__ Nov 6, 2016


















IMG_20160923_172642_764.jpg



__ gary s
__ Nov 6, 2016


















IMG_20161105_171110_424.jpg



__ gary s
__ Nov 6, 2016






Easy Easy


----------



## crankybuzzard (Nov 6, 2016)

Thanks Gary!

Wish I had known about this when we were overloaded with okra a few weeks ago.  I pickled most of it.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 6, 2016)

Looks tasty! 

We can't get fresh ocean here! It all comes frozen (if you can find it) canned  or pickled...


----------



## seenred (Nov 6, 2016)

Very nice Gary!  We usually cut it up and bread it with corn meal, then fry it until very crisp (one of my favorite sides).  Don't know why it never occurred to me to try grilling it.  I'll have to give this a try.  Thanks for a new idea!








Red


----------



## redheelerdog (Nov 6, 2016)

My son loves it, I let him have mine...


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 8, 2016)

That Okra looks delicious, nice color!
Never had it grilled, will have to try this.

Mmmmm fresh Okra, I like it anyway I can get it.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 8, 2016)

I enjoy the taste but not crazy about the mucilage. I am thinking marinating in Balsamic Vinegar, EVOO and Garlic before grilling. Would eliminate any chance of slime...JJ


----------



## gary s (Nov 8, 2016)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> I enjoy the taste but not crazy about the mucilage. I am thinking marinating in Balsamic Vinegar, EVOO and Garlic before grilling. Would eliminate any chance of slime...JJ


The grilling will take care of that  No Slime

Gary


----------



## whistech (Nov 8, 2016)

Grilling okra is my second favorite way to cook it.    Fried being the first, but since my doctor fusses about my weight, I usually eat it grilled and it is delicious.


----------



## disco (Nov 8, 2016)

We don't get a lot of okra here but if I see some I will give this a try, Gary!

Thanks


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 9, 2016)

It sure looks good Gary!

Judy & I don't eat much okra, because of the texture.

But I can see grilling it takes that away.

Will have to give it a try!

Al


----------

